# How I Fixed My Waring Pro Slicer



## xutfuzzy (Nov 18, 2012)

My cheap Waring slicer died last week; you could hear the gearbox turning but the blade wasn't spinning.  After walking away for a bit to calm down, I returned and started to take it apart.  I found the culprit: a metal worm gear was responsible for spinning a cheap plastic gear, and the metal gear had clearly worn down the cogs of the plastic gear.  A quick Google search led me to a couple of places that sold replacement parts, and a little over a week later the part arrived.  Here is a picture tutorial on how to replace that gear.













Slide1.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Slide2.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Slide3.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Slide4.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Slide5.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Slide6.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Slide7.JPG



__ xutfuzzy
__ Nov 18, 2012






Hope this saves someone some trouble somewhere down the road!  All told this takes about 5 minutes to fix.  The hard part was waiting for the replacement gear to arrive.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 18, 2012)

Glad you were able to fix it easy.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 18, 2012)

Good to know..... Where did you find the replacement gear ??? May be good info for others.....   Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2012)

I am interested in your supplier as well as I am the owner of a Waring as well, thanks Craig. It works fine but a source may be useful in the future...JJ


----------



## xutfuzzy (Nov 19, 2012)

I typed something like "waring fs150 replacement gear" into Google, and started looking at a few.  There are a couple of sites, but I ordered from www.smallappliance.com after I found a site that had a diagram of all of the parts with labels, so I felt safe ordering the exact gear I needed.  I paid extra for "expedited processing" but it still took almost a week before it was shipped.  All told, it was 10 days from ordering to getting it in my mailbox.
 

I would suggest looking around though...there was one site that I found AFTER I had placed my order that offered a set of three of the gears (apparently they know this is a problem) for almost the same price, and also had much more reasonable shipping rates.

What I used:

http://www.smallappliance.com/produ...4&gid=18971&prdCls=P&PartsPaNu=1&shopBy=Brand

What I will use in the future:

http://www.buy-it-now-store.com/wapromeslmog.html


----------



## Big Grouch (May 21, 2021)

I just bought this slicer at a garage sale for $10. I sliced an onion to test it, worked well.  Looking for a blade now, genuine Waring is almost $100, which is more than I can buy a brand new slicer for. I see a few that look like they will fork for under $30, I'll let you know what I find. If you have a source let me know. I bought this to slice pork belly, plan on homemade bacon soon.


----------



## JessicaFaith84 (Jun 20, 2021)

I was just gifted a used one of these. Everything seems in order with one exception...... The slicer is stuck on one thickness. 

The dial for adjusting thickness turns alright but it doesn't adjust the thickness like it's suppose to.

If someone could explain to me how to fix this I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks in Advance!

Sincerely,
Jess.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 21, 2021)

The width sliding plate has been reassembled in the incorrect position..  I did that with mine once...  There should be a mark on the knob where it needs to be set when sliding the plate in..  My mark got worn off..   I readjusted everything and finally got it to work correctly and remarked the knob....
remove the sliding plate...  Look under the slicer to check out the gearing etc.,,,  Trial and error ""should" give some insight as to how it all functions.....  I damn near ran out of patience trying to get it to work properly...  When it fell into place....  it was a real AHA !!!!! moment....


----------



## JessicaFaith84 (Jun 21, 2021)

daveomak said:


> The width sliding plate has been reassembled in the incorrect position..  I did that with mine once...  There should be a mark on the knob where it needs to be set when sliding the plate in..  My mark got worn off..   I readjusted everything and finally got it to work correctly and remarked the knob....
> remove the sliding plate...  Look under the slicer to check out the gearing etc.,,,  Trial and error ""should" give some insight as to how it all functions.....  I damn near ran out of patience trying to get it to work properly...  When it fell into place....  it was a real AHA !!!!! moment....



If this mark on the knob were intact, what would it resemble, and where on the knob would it be located?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## old sarge (Jun 21, 2021)

Not sure which slicer you have but you should be able to find the manual here:





						ManualsLib - Makes it easy to find manuals online!
					






					www.manualslib.com
				




You can also search youtube for your particular slicer.  There should be a video on disassembly and cleaning.

Good luck!


----------



## JessicaFaith84 (Jun 21, 2021)

What I need to know is not covered in the manual or any YouTube videos.

Which is why I asked Dave to elaborate on what he previously told me.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 22, 2021)

Picture quality sucks...  It'll work...
OK, there was a factory mark where my mark is....  When the 1 mark lined up with the other, the meat thickness  adjuster would pull out and was removed for cleaning..  
Line the marks back up, and you could slide the adjusting plate back in...
Well, I had it out and during the cleaning process the mark on the knob finally disappeared..  I had to adjust the knob so the adjuster would slide in, but it would not adjust...
It seems, to my addled brain, I had to tweak the knob setting several times during the reassembly to finally find the location where the knob was supposed to be to get all the parts lined up correctly in the platen for all the stuff to work correctly....
It was a very frustrating reassembly, to say the least..  At one point, I think I had to walk away and contemplate what was going on in the slicer, then attack the problem again...
If memory serves, I think it was a very minor knob adjustment that finally got stuff to work correctly...
Had it been yesterday this happened, I could have provided more detail...  It happened several years ago...
If the description seems a bit confusing, it probably is....
I don't have any definitive process steps to relate to you...  Sorry....
When and if you get stuff working correctly, there will be a monumental sigh of relief and accomplishment....  Been there---Had that.....

Dave....


----------



## MarioC (Sep 7, 2021)

Hello, guys.

Do anybody knows where can I find a replacement for a part of a Waring Pro food slicer model SC200, specifically the plastic ring that is in contact with the plastic gear of the slicer?  I´m attaching a picture of the plastic ring just in case you have some ideas.

Thanbks a lot in advance.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2021)

that model number does not come up anywhere...


----------



## old sarge (Sep 7, 2021)

I could not find it either.  However the FS800 has/had a large part similar to your photo but is discontinued.  Probably a waste of time.  Found nothing for the smaller slicers.  Time for a new slicer!


----------

